# Sub-Contractors Needed



## Harry C. (Aug 6, 2009)

Needed commercial owner operators for snowplowing company servicing the Chicagoland area and suburbs. Big plus for heavy equipment. Top pay for industry! Contact Harry at www.bmssnowplowing.com under the employment section or at 847-875-3058


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

How far North do you have accounts?


----------



## Harry C. (Aug 6, 2009)

We have accounts from RT.120 & RT.12 All the way over to Waukegan. If you are intrested please fill out the on line employment form and I will be in touch. thanks


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Sent you our information. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------

